# Hellgate geht wieder Online als Free 2 Play (Open Beta)



## HotteGKT (25. Juni 2011)

Ab den 30.6.2011 läuft Hellgate Global als Open Beta Multiplayer Online.
(bitte die evtl. Zeitumstellung beachten, das bedeutet bei uns vielleicht erst am 1.7.2011)

Der neue Betreiber ist T3Fun und weiter Infos findet man auf 
Hellgate OBT Teaser Site

Die Closed Beta war dem Ansturm der Spieler erst nicht gewachsen.
Das soll auf jeden Fall verbessert worden sein.

Die alte Software geht nicht mehr. Man muss sich einen neuen Client downloaden.

Ciao Horst


----------



## NerdmitHerz (25. Juni 2011)

is das nun jut oder schlecht für die besitzer des games (auch ich), heißt dass das wir wieder online spielen können? offline is zwar janz i.o., aber als ich mir das game kauft war 2monate danach schon der online-teil gestrichen un ich dachte na toll game durch, aber was mach ich nun...

ups



> Die alte Software geht nicht mehr. Man muss sich einen neuen Client downloaden.



ich kann also mein game in die tonne kloppen? wtf...


----------



## Anchorage (25. Juni 2011)

ExtremeandCrazy schrieb:


> is das nun jut oder schlecht für die besitzer des games (auch ich), heißt dass das wir wieder online spielen können? offline is zwar janz i.o., aber als ich mir das game kauft war 2monate danach schon der online-teil gestrichen un ich dachte na toll game durch, aber was mach ich nun...
> 
> ups
> 
> ...



Also es ist egal ob du dir spiel gekauft hast. Es gehört nicht mehr Ea daher ist der key den du hast auch wertlos.


----------



## HotteGKT (25. Juni 2011)

ExtremeandCrazy schrieb:


> is das nun jut oder schlecht für die besitzer des games (auch ich), heißt dass das wir wieder online spielen können?


 
Es kommt (bis jetzt) nur ein Onlinemodus. Kostenlos mit Itemshop.
Man soll alles auch ohne Items erreichen können.
Aber die Onlineversionen von Korea und Japan unterscheiden sich auch. 
Ich bin nur ein kleiner User der sich richtig freut wieder Hellgate spielen zu können und gebe die News weiter.
Was genau kommt entscheidet T3FUN.
Aber Free to Play für alle ? Hab ich kein Problem mit. Solange ich wieder spielen kann.

Ciao Horst


----------



## riedochs (25. Juni 2011)

Der versprochene Diablokiller war das Spiel nie, hat aber trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## h0lzbalken (25. Juni 2011)

Ich finds zwar gut das man das Spiel wieder online spielen kann, aber sehr schade das der Key den man sich mal teuer erkauft hat jetzt wertlos ist.. Warum kann man den nicht fuer Items in dem Itemshop eintauschen, waere eine faire Sache..


----------



## kleinerSchuh (25. Juni 2011)

ExtremeandCrazy schrieb:


> ...
> ich kann also mein game in die tonne kloppen? wtf...


Man kann vieles, aber warum sollte man dies tun, der Einzelspielermodus...

-Ja auch mit seinen Mängeln, Puppenartiges Aussehen, Texte die gelesen werden wollen, Merkwürdiger Bossgegner (fliegender Gegner auf den Stumpf Raufgeballert wird)

+Hat auch seine Positiven Seiten die da u.a. wären: Zufallsgeneriertes (Ebenen (-nicht mal Titan Quest besitzt dies an der Stelle...) usw.), Verschiedene Charactere - (die damals Rollenspiel untypisch waren wie z.B der Schütze, aber auch der Techniker mit Drohnen, zusätzlich zu dem eher normalen Typs des Nahkämpfers oder Arkanen...), aber auch der Levelabschnitt wo man von einem Beobachtungsposten aus der Iso einen Trupp durch die Schergen des Bösen geleitet...





Anchorage schrieb:


> Also es ist egal ob du dir spiel gekauft hast. Es gehört nicht mehr Ea daher ist der key den du hast auch wertlos.


Weiß gar nicht genau wie Du das meinst, bedeutet dies man kann es gar nicht mehr installieren? Dann revidiere ich oben gemachte Aussage & verteufel mal ein Paar beschränkte, am Kunden vorbei Entscheider, der Stümperhaftigkeit, des Grauens, der Verderbtheit usf. 

Wer kann das mal überprüfen meine Datenspeicher sind dafür gerade nicht mehr zu gebrauchen, seit patches & Texturupdates Gigabitär sind  & teilweise grösser als Demos (& Techdemos sowieso), fragt man sich doch echt ob die nicht Sonderabkommen mit HDD Herstellern getroffen haben & Nvidia mit Netzteil Herstellern & die mit den Stromanbietern, wenn das schon mit TFT Herstellern gelingt, dann geht so was auch woanders aber das sind andere Themen 




HotteGKT schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin nur ein kleiner User der sich richtig freut wieder Hellgate spielen zu können und gebe die News weiter.
> ...



isches Danke





riedochs schrieb:


> Der versprochene Diablokiller war das Spiel nie, hat aber trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht.


So ist es. War aber auch nicht einfach was die sich vorgenommen haben. Nicht nur das es die Ego Ansicht bot usw. , auch das Ganze in ein moderneres Setting zu versetzen & den Sammel & Aufstiegstrieb zu entfachen,
das Ganze noch mit DX10 einflüsse zu kombinieren & die gewohnten guten Dinge wie Zufallsgenerierung / Bonuslevel, Set Gegenstände usw. ebenso zu präsentieren...

Daher: Sign.

(...So war doch der Name Hellgate London nicht sehr weise gewählt - kann  mir gut vorstellen, das dies ein Hinter den Kulissen für politisch / anwaltlichen Kleinkrieg gesorgt haben dürfte, zumal nun der Name auch nur noch Hellgate lautet & das mit dem London davor einfach eine Unterschwellige Botschaft war, die wie gesagt einigen bestimmt nicht zusagte,
anders wäre es z.B. wäre der Name Beispielsweise Hellgate Berlin gewesen - meine Ansicht).

Nicht zu vergessen auch die Aufmachung: Die Trailer waren - bis auf die Synchron Stimme des Einleitungstextes, sehr schön. Sozusagen ein Erbe Blizzards,
welches sich Flagship auf die Fahne schrieb... irgendwie haben sie sich verschifft im Meer dieser Features, trotzdem  für den Versuch der Stagnation entgegenzuwirken welche bis Heute andauert.

((Wer Diablo 2 samt Addon zig mal durchspielte kann das nachvollziehen - wir warten auch schon ein Jahrzehnt, kommt mir schon so vor als wäre da noch eine Verschwörung im Gange
Spiele mit D. Duke Nukem, Diablo3, habe ich noch was vergessen...))


----------



## HotteGKT (25. Juni 2011)

kleinerSchuh schrieb:


> Weiß gar nicht genau wie Du das meinst, bedeutet dies man kann es gar nicht mehr installieren?


Sicher kannst du immer noch dein Hellgate London Single Player spielen.
Online musst du dich aber für Hellgate Global bei T3Fun registrieren und kannst Kostenfrei spielen.
(mit deren Client)
Zu Anfang soll Hellgate London inkl. Stonehenge (war damals Online nur für Abo-Zahler spielbar) frei sein.
Später soll evtl. Hellgate Tokyo dazu kommen. 
Im Spiel sollen die neuen mystischen Waffen schon vertreten sein.
Ab und zu spawnten auch extra mystische Gegner.
Es gibt jetzt auch noch ein Auktionshaus in dem man so ziemlich alles rein stellen kann.

Was mir NICHT in der Closed Beta gefallen hat war das respawnen von Gegner.
Früher konnte man einen Level leer machen und sich dann mit dem evtl. Champ oder Boss beschäftigen.
In der Closen Beta respawnten Gegner.....mag ich nicht so.

Ist aber auch alles nicht entschieden wie es kommt.
Man wird sehen.
Die geben nicht viel Infos im Moment raus. 

Ciao Horst


----------



## Johnny05 (25. Juni 2011)

Wer mehr wissen will informiert sich hier :Hellgate: Resurrection

Mfg

Johnny05


----------



## rebel4life (26. Juni 2011)

Ich fand Hellgate London toll, hab es mal vom Grabbeltisch für nen Fünfer gekauft, nur war damals leider schon der Online Part nicht mehr verfügbar. Aber auch im Offline Modus hat es sich toll gespielt.


----------



## bdeny (26. Juni 2011)

Ja endlich gute Nachrichten! Bin noch am Überlegen ob ich die Beta mitmach, die Chars werden wieder gelöscht soviel ich weiß.....
In diesem Sinne: Für die Lebenden!


----------



## Johnny05 (26. Juni 2011)

Habe die CBT mitgemacht fühlte sich genau so an wie das Original HG:L im Multiplayer.War klasse mit den alten Gildenkollegen wieder Dämonen und Untote unschädlich zu machen.Übrigens,von einem Char-Whipe ist bei T3Fun noch keine Rede.die Chars aus der CBT sollen weiter geführt werden.


----------



## KILLTHIS (26. Juni 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Der versprochene Diablokiller war das Spiel nie, hat aber trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht.


 
Definitiv. Leider war der Onlinemodus zu schnell weg, denn eigentlich war es immer ne Mordsgaudi - und in kleinerem RP-Rahmen sogar sehr interessant, auch wenn man immer mit einem Kopfschütteln betrachtet wurde.


----------



## HotteGKT (26. Juni 2011)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Habe die CBT mitgemacht fühlte sich genau so an wie das Original HG:L im Multiplayer


 
Haben dich die Respawnst der normalen Monster nicht gestört ?

Ich mag es lieber einen Level von hinten komplett leer zu machen und immer zu Wissen das der Rücken frei ist.
Ich spiel ja auch den Sniper 

Ciao Horst


----------



## Johnny05 (26. Juni 2011)

HotteGKT schrieb:


> Haben dich die Respawnst der normalen Monster nicht gestört ?
> 
> Ich mag es lieber einen Level von hinten komplett leer zu machen und immer zu Wissen das der Rücken frei ist.
> Ich spiel ja auch den Sniper
> ...


Der Respawn der Gegner hat mich überhaupt nicht gestört,im gegenteil Ich fand es dadurch wesentlich besser.Mich hat es immer ein wenig gestört den Rückweg durch leere Level zu machen.Ausserdem fand Ich es toll als dann ein Level-Boss auftauchte,wenn man genug Gegner umgelegt hat.
Als Evoker hat´s man eben leichter weil man sich mehrere Gegner vom hals halten kann."Wort der Furcht" hat eben Wirkung ebenso wie die Spektalpeitsche oder eben Gewitter.

MfG

Johnny05


----------



## Seabound (26. Juni 2011)

Geil!

Wäre ma ne coole Abwechslung zu League of Legends.


----------



## Robonator (4. Juli 2011)

Das Game macht richtig Fun 

Hab auch die CB gespielt, beinahe ohne zu schlafen


----------

